# Ein Bombenscherz!



## Muli (20 Apr. 2006)

Also mit dem Kollegen wäre ich per "SIE", wenn ich denn nicht an einem Herzschlag gestorben wäre! 





​


----------



## Oblivionsüchter (21 Apr. 2006)

Das musste ma machen


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Das ist wirklich ein Knaller - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!


----------



## ichnur (5 Aug. 2006)

Ganz schön Fies:thumbup:


----------



## mo1909 (7 Aug. 2006)

*mo1909*

echt geile sache das is der knaller


----------

